# my rtg arowana



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well long story short it jumped knocked the glass lid right off and died, he was about 13" and still in death has nicer colour than most fish


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

that sucks man he does show nice shades of colours even in death sorry for your loss man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear it man....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

OMG.....sorry to see that br0....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks guys, i will be picking another one up from the same farm hopefully also a purple/blue based


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

yum...deep fry fish fish dinner...


----------

